

80s Typography in CSS - benoitg
http://codepen.io/boldfacedesign/details/EoGgD

======
1000hz
This is pretty rad. I especially love the scanlines on VECTRO. I saw there was
supposed to be an animation on it, but it was commented out so I forked it a
little and started tinkering. Here's my attempt at CRT nostalgia:

[http://codepen.io/anon/pen/lnCch](http://codepen.io/anon/pen/lnCch)

~~~
themodelplumber
Whoa, that's even better than I thought it would be. Thanks.

------
mhurron
Actually your site works just fine without javascript once I get rid of that
annoying 'this site does not work without javascript' message.

Edit: the site. Honestly I meant 'your' as in the site owner. I'm just annoyed
by sites that block their content that loaded just fine because I'm not
running javascript.

~~~
milesokeefe
OP didn't create codepen, chriscoyier did.

------
bbx
This little CSS experiment is usually the kind of irrelevant demonstration
that is commonly frowned upon because it has no practical use.

But no matter how apparently futile this showcase can appear, it's still
inherently valid because it maintains a clean separation between content
(which in this case comprises 14 lines of HTML) and its representation
(provided by its CSS styling).

I won't use it but I will learn from it.

~~~
lexandstuff
Who would frown upon such an awesome demonstration?

~~~
oscargrouch
The awful HN crowd

~~~
goostavos
Build anything and someone (usually the top comment on Hacker News) will
dismiss it, mock you for wasting your time, and talk about how X was already
solved years ago.

~~~
goldenkey
And then they'll link to their project after talking smack. I call it _shark
tank syndrome_

~~~
johnbm
See also: the engineering dance. When two engineers meet and shit test each
other on their knowledge, until both are satisfied they are better than the
other guy.

------
sergiotapia
Incredibly slow scrolling on my 32GB DD3 RAM, SSD, i7 3770K desktop PC. Using
Chrome latest, windows 8.1

Why?

Edit: Doesn't even work on Firefox latest, IE latest.

~~~
barrkel
Worked smoothly in Chrome 31[1], on 32GB i7 3770K w/ GTX 680 graphics.

Upgraded to Chrome 32, noticed different scroll bars, and now it's jerky when
scrolling.

Looks like a Chrome regression.

[1] I disable all 3 auto-update mechanisms Google uses on Windows:
HKCU\\..\Run, Task Scheduler tasks and gupdate* services. It's almost like a
virus.

------
Tloewald
More like 70's panel van art.

80s typography is probably best exemplified by Neville Brody. Process colors
were rarely used (owing to expense) so it tended to rely on a lot of very
dramatic and grungy layouts and spot colors.

Look up "Neville Brody" and "The Face".

------
ChuckMcM
Nicely done, that desert chrome takes me back. I can almost hear the disco.

------
amiramir
I was hoping for something a la Neville Brody/The Face.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neville_Brody](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neville_Brody)

------
aestra
Completely screwed up on my mobile browser (Dolphin).

------
sbarre
The sparkle animation on Future Cop is pretty great

------
jbeja
Cool!

------
joshferg
love it

